# friends



## koala boss (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello I am trying to trace old friends of my Wife who in they,re school days attended
ST FRANCIS XAVIER SCHOOL IN
ARNCLIFFE NSW AUSTRALIA
MY WIFES NAME WAS MAREE PAULINE OOSTDAM
PLEASE HELP ANYBODY
THANKYOI


----------



## beacon (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Koala Boss
I have just come across your post re your wife, who I think I I know as I also lived in Arncliffe.
The Maree Oostdam I know was married originally to my brother Arthur who I have not heard from in 20 odd years. If this is the same person then can you let me know the particulars of my brothers whereabouts or of his demise so that my family can at least have some form of closure. It would be nice to know what nephews or nieces I also may have?????
Regards
Bruce


----------

